# Авиация > Однополчане >  Помогите найти семью Андриенко!!!

## Yura

Если ктото, что знает про семью Владимира Андриенко или как скем нибудь из них связаться, скинте информацию на этот адрес aviator.63@mail.ru, мы дружили когда служили в германии но после вывода войск потерялись. Буду очень благодарен за какую нибудь информацию.Его жену зовут Тамара, преподаватель младших классов, и дочь Наталья.

----------

